# TPWD New Shad Regulation



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I came across this on another forum. Seems TPWD is proposing new regulations on shad.

*"The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) is seeking public comment on proposed changes to the regulations on the possession and sale of **gizzard** and **threadfin** shad collected from public waters, which would require persons who collect or possess shad in excess of certain limits to obtain a permit.

TPWD currently issues permits for the sale of nongame fishes taken from public waters, which includes gizzard and threadfin shad sold as live, frozen, or prepared bait. Some permittees also collect live shad from public reservoirs for sale or as part of management services provided to private pond owners to increase the abundance of prey fishes in a pond and improve the growth and size of fish such as largemouth bass.

Shad are also collected by private landowners to stock as prey in their private lakes. These persons are currently not required to obtain a permit because no sale is involved, but the proposed changes would require persons who use containers exceeding 82 quarts in volume for collection and possession of shad from public fresh waters to obtain a $60 permit to possess or sell nongame fish.

A permit would continue to be required if the shad collected are sold or exchanged for anything of value regardless of the container size used, but no permit would be required if the shad are used only as bait on the water body where they were collected, or if a licensed fishing guide possesses and furnishes the shad as bait to customers as part of the guideâ€™s services.

Collection of shad, especially threadfin shad, has resulted in substantial quantities being harvested from some reservoirs in the state, according to Ken Kurzawski, TPWD Inland Fisheries Director of Information and Regulations. Although the impacts on fishes in the reservoirs where these activities occur appear to be minimal at this time, requiring a permit for activities that can result in substantial harvest will allow the department to more fully monitor these activities to ensure their sustainability.

The department is also proposing additional minor changes to the permits such as providing for up to eight persons to be named on a permit as assistants and incorporating procedures into the permit requirements for reducing the spread of invasive aquatic species such as zebra mussels.

Proposed rules are available for review in the Dec. 23, 2016 issue of the **Texas Register**.

Public comment may be made **online**; by phone or email to Ken Kurzawski at (512) 389-4591, **[email protected]**; or in person during the TPWD Commission meeting on Jan. 26 at 9 a.m. at 4200 Smith School Road, Austin, TX 78744.*
*_________________________
Aubry Buzek, TPWD Press Office *


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Greed....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It may be a good idea. I have heard stories of netters taking shad by the tons below Lake Livingston dam, which surely affects the fishery.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Hang the netters, they won't pay anyway. Catching them with a cast net won't hurt the population at all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I know TPWD was too late stopping the wholesale taking of gizzard shad from the Tube when they made their spawning run.
Louisianan crawfish framers paid "Fishermen" to come to the tube and with big ole open boats they would use long handle wide push nets and gather the gizzard shad by the hundreds each scoop. Fill the the boat and take it to the ramp on the east side where a refrigerated semi was filled up, and another to take it's place when it rolled off full.
After about three years of that when the gizzard shad spawned there were less and less of them each year.
The population never rebounded as of yet and it's been at least twenty years.
before the gizzard shad were decimated the striper run that followed them was of fantastic proportions.

In response the TPWD enacted a limited amount of shad per day from the dam to the bridge at least.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bowmansdad said:


> Catching them with a cast net won't hurt the population at all.


If I read the bill correctly, you could keep on doing that just as you have been, unless the container you put them in is bigger than 82 quarts. Isn't a 5 gallon bucket full or even a 48 quart cooler full of shad plenty? I am assuming you use these shad for your personal use and don't sell them; that changes things.
And SS could go catch a 76 quart cooler full of shad to use as bait on guide trips, and not need a permit either. This seems to be trying to prevent what SS described above on gizzard shad.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The new regs are to cover a more recent trend and that is commercial fishermen cast netting a LOT of shad to sell to stink bait makers for their slurry.
Lake Conroe had a few posts on here in the last five years about commercial fishermen cast netting big hauls of shad for that reason.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep I think 82 quarts of shad in a day is way more thAn enough for private use.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Well I work for the Government, think there is too much government in our personal lives and not enough where it counts. Until the government lets me dish out justice my way to the gill netters, illegal fisherman/men and non conversationalist I will have to defer to them. IMO the law will help save fishing for my grandchildren.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

82 quarts is a LOT.

When we make a 3-4 day cat fishing trip....running a lot of trotlines/throw line hooks....a 100 quart cooler about 3/4 full (plus ice) is way more than enough.

Guess we will have to buy an 82 quart cooler...how the heck did they come up with that # anyway?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Waste of shads is much more a concern. I have seen people just dump them on the grass or parking lot.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I like to see them stop all shad from being sold unless commercially grown.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

New rule was approved.

*The Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission at its Thursday, Jan. 26, public hearing approved changes to the regulations on the possession and sale of gizzard and threadfin shad collected from public waters.

The change will require persons who use containers exceeding 82 quarts in volume for collection and possession of shad from public fresh waters to obtain a $60 Permit to Sell Nongame Fish Taken from Public Fresh Waters. Persons collecting shad for use as bait or prey in private lakes would need a permit if their container volume exceeds 82 quarts.

No permit is required if the shad are used only as bait on the lake where they are collected, or if a licensed fishing guide possesses and furnishes the shad as bait to customers as part of the guideâ€™s services. A permit will continue to be required if the shad collected are sold or exchanged for anything of value regardless of the container size used.

According to TPWD Inland Fisheries Director of Information and Regulations Ken Kurzawski, this change allows the department to better monitor shad harvesting to ensure their sustainability in Texas fisheries and addresses concerns about the spread of invasive species.

â€œZebra mussels are the primary threat,â€ Kurzawski said. â€œBefore this change, no permit was required if the shad were not sold, so there was less opportunity to inform those users of the risks of the zebra mussel transferâ€¦so these regulations give us an avenue to do that.â€

Kurzawski added that most of the public comment made on the proposed changes were in agreement with the rules. He said there was concern about the change impacting fishing guides, but that theyâ€™ve crafted the rule in a way that guides can continue to operate as they do in adherence with existing regulations.

Information on obtaining a Permit to Sell Nongame Fish Taken from Public Fresh Waters can be found at **http://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/fishboat/forms/** or by calling 512-389-4742.*


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

There were several post last year (March april)about the problem at L Somerville where as many as 3 tanker trucks and maybe 10+ seiners raked the shore line at Welch daily as long as the shad ran the shore line. A big concern beside the evasive species spread from hauling large amounts of water to and from various locations but there was no concern about the number of crappie, white or hybred bass or blk bass being caught up without any culling for size or number. This included the spawn of the many species


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

One person can't use more than a couple of gallons of shad a day. You can bait a lot of hooks with a gallon of bait size shad.


----------

